# My SAFE Dig Box



## shawnalaufer

I have seen a lot of dig boxes posted throughout the web and the instructions in which to make them state to use "organic" or "untreated" potting soil. I have searched everywhere and haven't found a potting soil I was comfortable letting my ratties have access to. All I could find was organix Miracle Grow. I associate Miracle Grow with the same stuff that I use to sprinkle on my houseplants which clearly says to keep out of reach of children and pets. Obviously I was not going to buy it, even if I could not see anything on the label that indicated it could be harmful. It just didn't sit easy with me.

So I checked out the pet stores and found ECo Earth by Zoo Med. Its a compressed coconut fiber expandable substrate found in the reptile department of my local Petco. Its made with eco-friendly renewable resources and naturally absorbs and breaks down odor and waste products (which is great for all those little ratty poos!). You can purchase this loose or in a brick. I bought the brick because it was cheaper and made the same amount (7-8 liters) of substrate which was the same as the bags of loose coconut fiber.

I also found that growing cat grass and birdseed is super easy in this "soil". I had purchased a bag at Petsmart, called T for only $2.99! It contains only grass seed (one or more of the following grass seeds:
barley, oats and/or wheat), and vermiculite. And just as the package promised, this stuff started sprouting within three days!

To make the dig box, I used a black plastic dish pan I bought at Walmart that is 16"L x 14"W x 6"H. I simply mixed the substrate and water as per the directions on the Eco Earth package, right in the dish pan. I set it out in the sun to dry for a day. Then, after the cat grass had firmly rooted, about 5 days later, I transferred it to the dig box. Within 2 days not only had the cat grass grown even higher, but it also became more rooted to the coconut fiber substrate too!

On play day, I set the dig box on the floor in my bathroom (where I usually let them have free range time), and threw in some Kaytee Fiesta Rat and Mouse mix for them to seek out (I had gotten it when I adopted Aniston and I do not agree that it is a healthy everyday diet so I save it for treats such as this). The boys had a blast and I feel so comfortable that what I have made this is not only fun, enriching for their intelligent little minds, but also safe!


----------



## ratjes

I only use soil from the forest that has never been treated. So far none have ever gotten sick.


----------



## 1a1a

Squeeeeeeeee


----------



## LunaWolf

That cocofiber stuff is so cool. I ought to buy another block of that and do this. 

Also, random idea, I saw on a ferret forum people would fill up cardboard boxes with dry long-grain rice for their ferrets to play in. Is this safe/would it be fun for rats also?


----------



## calisphere

I was thinking of using peat moss. Remember, you can always sterilize soils with boiling water (and let dry out for several days) or by putting it in the oven for several hours. I personally haven't decided on what temperature yet, but I'm looking to have extremely hot soil near the end. My thinking is, treat it like it's got bedbugs. You need at least 125 degrees F to kill bedbugs, so I figure that's a good temperature to kill off other organisms. I'm slowly treating 40 cubic feet of peat moss for my turtle cage, so it's not much of an inconvenience for me.

I like eco earth too, but my cages are too big to buy enough cheaply. The peat moss isn't coconut fiber, but it looks very similar. For my turtles, I use a mix of peat moss, sand, top soil (which can be hard to find but I got mine at Home Depot last year), and sheet moss. The sheet moss is my "grass" in the turtle cage. The only thing I'm really worried about with dig boxes is getting yuckies in the eyes and nose and ears, but I'm sure the rats can figure out how to fix any problems. They're pretty smart.


----------



## Maltey

That dig box looks awesome! Looks like they love it too. I might have to find a similar alternative!


----------



## Mazlet

Have been thinking of doing this, thanks for the heads up on how! And by the way your rats are lovely in the signature picture I wish mine would behave for photos -smile-


----------



## shawnalaufer

calisphere said:


> I was thinking of using peat moss. Remember, you can always sterilize soils with boiling water (and let dry out for several days) or by putting it in the oven for several hours. I personally haven't decided on what temperature yet, but I'm looking to have extremely hot soil near the end. My thinking is, treat it like it's got bedbugs. You need at least 125 degrees F to kill bedbugs, so I figure that's a good temperature to kill off other organisms. I'm slowly treating 40 cubic feet of peat moss for my turtle cage, so it's not much of an inconvenience for me.
> 
> I like eco earth too, but my cages are too big to buy enough cheaply. The peat moss isn't coconut fiber, but it looks very similar. For my turtles, I use a mix of peat moss, sand, top soil (which can be hard to find but I got mine at Home Depot last year), and sheet moss. The sheet moss is my "grass" in the turtle cage. The only thing I'm really worried about with dig boxes is getting yuckies in the eyes and nose and ears, but I'm sure the rats can figure out how to fix any problems. They're pretty smart.


I know there are ways to sterilize soil but 1)its too much work for me, LOL and 2) my house is so small that it would stink up the whole place (I heard its pretty smelly). So I just buy the stuff. And since I am only using it for a dig box (aka another amusement for when they have free range time) I don't need to buy but one brick of it (or one bag if I chose that route). I don't cover their cages in it (although I heard thats a pretty good way to keep odors at bay! You only have to scrape off the top layer every so often!)


----------



## CarrieD

What a great idea! I've been thinking of giving that coconut fiber a try for litter boxes - now I know it has other uses, I will for sure. Thanks for posting this!


----------

